

What's up with Textmate? Have you moved on?  - jseliger
http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8300945231/m/105003497931/p/1

======
jseliger
Note too that this thread:
[http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/830094523...](http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8300945231/m/805001541041)
discusses potential replacements for it.

